# PowerPoint Resize and Control



## falti (Apr 30, 2021)

falti submitted a new resource:

PowerPoint Resize and Control - Force PPT size to 1280x720, route ↓ & ↑ to always go to PPT (next/prev slide) - even if not focussed



> View attachment 70618
> 
> If you want to show a PowerPoint as part of an OBS scene but have no additional monitor for display capture of that fullscreen show, you may consider running that slide show as a window as shown below and then do a windo capture.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## manuelnv (May 10, 2021)

Hi @falti,

I am using a Logitech R400 Presentor, which is using the <- and -> keys for switching between the slides. Could you route this keys also to the PPT?

I am having the next presentation later today, so it would also help telling me how you did the routing of the keys.

Thanks!


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (May 10, 2021)

Recommendation for future revision/update
1. Add option for other resolutions .. for example, I have PPTx in windowed slide show displayed on the left side of my screen in Portrait mode, with video taking up about 60%+ of screen on right side
  so for me, an option for a little over 1080p tall (more than 1080pixels so I can cut off the apps bottom bar such that slide content takes up full 1080p height) in North American standard letter size [ or 8.5:11 format / ie 8.5"x11"]. And I'm guessing a similar option for A4 paper size?
 - Yes, using PPTx for another purpose (not OBS) and then having to resize for OBS is tedious. I look forward to this option, if a flexible orientation and size setting is allowed

2. Agree that an option to map the slide change keys to something else less likely to conflict would be nice
 For example, those arrow keys are used in OBS to change Scenes

what I really wanted was a way for OBS to automate sending a Slide Advance to PPTx. But Office 365 and changes to command line interface has made that rather difficult (compared to Office 2010 PowerPoints really simple command line interface syntax/option). In the absence of such, and in many scenarios, this will be a nice option.​
and for those reading this thread, my experience is that a PPTx windowed slide show does NOT need to be an active window to do 'next slide'. 
- For last year, my approach has been to put PowerPoint into Portrait orientation Windows Slide Show, and leave a small bottom portion visible on my screen. In my case, above PPTx I have my Stream provider's monitor console (preview of live stream, comments, technical details like # watching, etc), and OBS on the left side of my screen.​- I can place my mouse over the small visible portion of PPTx window and WITHOUT making PTPx the active window use the mouse's scroll wheel to advance or go back a slide. This is native WIn10 with no special mouse drivers done on both laptop and desktop​​


----------



## falti (May 23, 2021)

falti updated PowerPoint Resize and Control with a new update entry:

V2.3 - Freely confugurable next / previous hotkeys and PowerPoint window size



> Thanks *manuelnv and Lawrence_SoCal*
> 
> I have added the option to specify any key (optionally combined with Ctrl and/or Alt) to be used for hotkeys as well as freely configurable window size. Also for fine tuning you can get the current size of the active PowerPoint and change by pixel.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (May 23, 2021)

Regarding your question: "telling me how you did the routing of the keys"

With Windows API I do a RegisterHotKey to intercept the two hotkeys - and to send next/prev slide to PowerPoint I use OLE as follows

To find PowerPoint:
PowerPointApp := GetActiveOleObject('PowerPoint.Application');

To send next/prev:
PowerPointApp.ActivePresentation.SlideShowWindow.View.next:
PowerPointApp.ActivePresentation.SlideShowWindow.View.previous;


----------



## falti (May 23, 2021)

I agree - Win10 does the trick - and yet: you'll always need the mouse...

With this tool you could reliably put next/prev on a streamdeck and forget about even moving the mouse ;-)




Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Recommendation for future revision/update
> 1. Add option for other resolutions .. for example, I have PPTx in windowed slide show displayed on the left side of my screen in Portrait mode, with video taking up about 60%+ of screen on right side
> so for me, an option for a little over 1080p tall (more than 1080pixels so I can cut off the apps bottom bar such that slide content takes up full 1080p height) in North American standard letter size [ or 8.5:11 format / ie 8.5"x11"]. And I'm guessing a similar option for A4 paper size?
> - Yes, using PPTx for another purpose (not OBS) and then having to resize for OBS is tedious. I look forward to this option, if a flexible orientation and size setting is allowed
> ...


----------



## twistsd (Jun 7, 2021)

I am having a problem downloading the go to download button is not working.


----------



## falti (Jun 10, 2021)

@twistsd It is possible that your setup would not allow a download from a location that is only http rather than https. I will change that at some point, but niot right now. PM me with your email and I can help you 

Cheers

Falti


----------



## falti (Jun 10, 2021)

falti updated PowerPoint Resize and Control with a new update entry:

Simplified interface and new look



> I have made some changes to the appearance using darker colors and grouping controls by the 2 key functions *hotkeys* and *resizing*. Also resizing wil only appear when PPT is running. Tool will also indicate PPT version and presentation name.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## twistsd (Jun 14, 2021)

falti said:


> @twistsd It is possible that your setup would not allow a download from a location that is only http rather than https. I will change that at some point, but niot right now. PM me with your email and I can help you
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Falti


Thanks. I have managed to download using http address.


----------



## anduloo (Sep 13, 2021)

I tried http and https, the download links still not available.


----------



## falti (Sep 13, 2021)

falti updated PowerPoint Resize and Control with a new update entry:

Update location changed from my website to OBS project. Hope you all will be able to download now.



> _Update location changed from my website to OBS project. Hope you all will be able to download now._



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Sep 13, 2021)

anduloo said:


> I tried http and https, the download links still not available.


Try now ;-)


----------



## anduloo (Sep 14, 2021)

falti said:


> Try now ;-)


Thanks，It works.


----------



## falti (Sep 14, 2021)

falti updated PowerPoint Resize and Control with a new update entry:

Version 2.5 - added screenshot by hotkey



> Assign a hotkey and a folder where to store the images. So whenever you press that hotkey a new file will be created and automatically saved into that folder. File name has accurate time stamp and all images will be stored as png. Experiment with  compression levels! (Even the highest level 9 showed astonishing good quality in my tests).
> 
> View attachment 75148



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Sep 20, 2021)

falti updated PowerPoint Resize and Control with a new update entry:

2.7 - includes thumbnail view and slide number of the active slide show



> Version 2.7 nof shows  a thumbnail of the running slide show and shows which slide number is currently up.
> 
> Also I have done a bit more granularity as to what status PowerPoint has, like not running, no file open, file open or slide show going on.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Noar Prodz (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd like to try your software but as soon as as unzip the installer, Windows Defender warns me for a trojan : 



Any idea ?


----------



## falti (Sep 24, 2021)

where did you download?  This should come like a zip not an exe


----------



## falti (Sep 24, 2021)

What I mean is: did you unzip into your download folder or did you download an exe-file from elsewhere?


----------



## Noar Prodz (Sep 24, 2021)

falti said:


> What I mean is: did you unzip into your download folder or did you download an exe-file from elsewhere?


I downloaded the ZIP file from this thread (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/powerpoint-resize-and-control.1272/download) and get a warning as soon as the file is fully downloaded or I as soon as I try to unzip iti.


----------



## falti (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification. That is weird. 

My Windows Defender did not say a word. But in the meantime I have uploaded the file to some online check services and 3 out of 50 say somehting similar. I'll compile again tonite and see if that is still the case. If so (that is *if a fresh compile creates an alarm*) I'd say it's a false positive.

Will keep you posted


----------



## falti (Sep 24, 2021)

https://en.delphipraxis.net/topic/5470-trojanscriptsabsikteaml-detected-false-positive-of-course/
Could be something like this...

Let me see if the compiler can do better with a signature or the like (need to figure out what the hell that is to begin with ;-)


----------



## falti (Sep 24, 2021)

@Noar Prodz
I uploaded a freshly compiled exe (V 2.7a) to virustotal.com. See results below. 4 vendors flagged it, while the majority did not, amongst them *ZoneAlarm by Check Point, Palo Alto, Kaspersly, McAfee, Microsoft, Avira, Avast, BitDefender, Fortinet, G-Data *and *Trendmicro*.

*You can do the same to see the results for yourself and not only in my screenshot.*

I assume that it is the nature of what the tool is doing: intercepting keystrokes with a global hook and controling PowerPoint with OLE, also it sends Windows messages through WinAPI to PowerPoint (the resizing) and makes screenshots on your request. That maybe somewhat similar to what e.g. a keylogger or a trojan does, so some heuristic pretection algorithms might find that suspicious and create the false positive.

I'm afraid that's all I can do. You may decide to report the false positive to Microsoft I will do the same of course. In the meantime you may decide to tell Windows Defender to run it anway ("I know the risk"...). 

Of course you can trust me and more than 1000 others who're using the tool - that being said of course in a zero trust world you may decide not to.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for your response ! I think this thread will be reassuring for new users like me !
Cheers.
noar


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice app. Here's some feedback for version 2.7:

Not working for me: I'm using PP 2019 and tried .ppt and .pptx files but there's no thumbnail of the active page.
Question: What does 'Active at pgm start' mean and do?
Question: You can resize the slideshow window by dragging the window edges and further finetune in OBS, so why use the numbers in the resizing window of PPT S&C?
Suggestion: To add a reminder in the UI that 'Browsed by an individual (window)' should be set in the Set Up Show dialog of PP.


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for looking into this one as well.

I am still working with Office 2010, so I cannot test 2019 - you'll have to do without the thumbnail ;-)

The whole purpose is this: if you do not run the PPT show in fullscreen but rather windowed, then PPT will start with whatever size (window height and width) you left it with last time - e.g. when you edited your PPT in a larger window or in full screen. So no matter how fine you tune in OBS: you will always have to manually adjust back to that setting you once had, when the scene meets the window size

Of course you  don't have to do that when you run PPT show in full screen on a, say, 1920x1080 monitor (always the same size...).

There is simply no way to start PowerPoint precisely with, say 1280X720.

What the tool does is to monitor the PPT size window - so even if you move it around and resize by error it will be reset to whatever dimensions you defined. *Active at PGM start* means, that you want this monitoring to be active when my tool starts. 

Do the hotkeys work for your version of PPT?


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

Just to be safe: do you see this section at all? I mean the buttons *auto resize*, *screw up test* etc.


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes, I got it that the app controls the window size of the PP slideshow. Very useful. What I was talking about is, since you can adjust the slideshow window generated by your app by dragging its edges with the mouse, why still use the numbers in the resizing section? 

Yes, I have the resizing section as per screenshots and, yes, the hotkeys work as well.


----------



## falti (Nov 5, 2021)

You're right, you can of course size the ppt window manually. It's just a matter if precision and time. I use ppt in OBS combined with the image of a flatscreen grouped with the ppt and I modified that group with a little 3D rotation yaw.
 So if the ppt is not precisely 16:9 there will be black bars either on the sides or on top and below. Fixing that manually is annoying and the tool does it automatically, so I have 1 thing less to fumble around with.


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks, I got it!


----------



## B2Run (Aug 25, 2022)

The tool is ... 99% perfect  It works great through keboard hotkeys, but if I send the hotkeys through Stream Deck, it doesn't work when OBS window is topmost. Any suggestion to resolve? Thanks


----------



## B2Run (Aug 26, 2022)

B2Run said:


> The tool is ... 99% perfect  It works great through keboard hotkeys, but if I send the hotkeys through Stream Deck, it doesn't work when OBS window is topmost. Any suggestion to resolve? Thanks


Please note that your app doesn't work just when OBS runs in admin mode. Otherwise, it works great even if OBS is topmost window


----------

